
Feds bust illegal streaming service bigger than Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu - indigodaddy
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/istreamitall-two-men-plead-guilty-to-copyright-money-laundering-charges/
======
pasttense01
The title is somewhat misleading. By bigger they mean number of movies and
series--not the volume of downloading.

